# One more hurdle for Video Feed system



## sdauditorium (Mar 24, 2012)

We will be implementing an installed Sony EVI-D70 in our auditorium that will give a stage view for our house feed system to our lobby and adjacent rooms. I have everything figured out except one detail. We would like to alternate between the camera feed during the show and a PowerPoint slide show for advertising pre/post show and during intermission. 

The distribution side of it looks like this: S-video cable for video from camera and audio feed from our LS9 to a TecNec RF modulator. It's then standard F-type coax from the modulator to our school's distro rack. My question, what would be the best and/or cheapest (if not one in the same) options for switching between the two sources (video/computer)? Would it be some selector before the modulator or something else?

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 24, 2012)

Since you are distributing the signal over the TV network, you will need to down convert your computer signal using something like this. This will allow the scaling of the signal as well as switching sources.


----------



## BurkeTheJerk (Mar 28, 2012)

All you're missing is an A/B switch. Something like this, RadioShack® 4-In/1-Out Remote Controlled A/V Selector - RadioShack.com, would work fine. (This is one I found fast. You obviously don't need 4 inputs)

You connect your camera to it, then the computer with an appropriate adapter/converter (VGA > S-Video, or whatever you're using). Output of the switcher goes to the modulator.


----------



## Ric (Mar 28, 2012)

Another alternative would be to use DVD instead of Power point. i.e create Pre show or Interval DVD's with all your required info on. You could then use a domestic DVD player with TV/RF or Audio/Video In & Outs to show your Stage Feed.
Then when a DVD is popped in it will switch to playing the DVD.

it's pretty much what I do here. My Show Feed goes into my DVD player. Video out is linked to my preview monitor in the control room, and also to the Data Projector and audio out of that to the Desk. I can switch between show relay & DVD virtually instantly by inserting a DVD to play.


----------



## sdauditorium (Mar 28, 2012)

I like that as an alternative solution. The one benefit with taking it in through the computer is the ability to both record and stream live to ustream or some similar method. I was looking at Wirecast for streaming software...Webcasting Software - Wirecast 4 Overview - Telestream. That would allow smooth fading between the live house feed and Power Points or anything else along with streaming support. However, not sure if it's necessary or worth the $400.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Mar 30, 2012)

I had the same query, the people here rock and you all are so knowledgeable.


----------

